# Working the bugs out- Bi-pods



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I got a pair of Harris 13" to 27" Bipods I plan to use on my T/C predator 22/250. I used them on New Years day calling coyotes. I'm not what you call a "BIG" guy at 5'5" , I found them a bit short. I'm sitting on a 2" foam pad ( and some snow). On very flat ground there about right but if I sitting on a down hill set there WAY to short. Also the "Feet" on the pod sink readily in to the snow compounding the problem. What I came up with is some extensions. I used a tent fiberglass "Stay". I used the socket to slide over the Pods bottom pull out leg, after taking off the foot. The pin that holds the foot also holds the spring in side the whole leg, I had to put in a copper rivet to hold the spring. then I had some "snow baskets" like on ski pole or walking stick,that I use on my carry shooting sticks. I pressed them on to the extensions I made then put the Pods feet on to the end to hold on the baskets. I ran a stretchy cord through them and hooked it on to the pod. Now I can pull them off and use the pod as normal and can't lose the extensions. There 8" long and make the bipods as long as my Stony point shooting sticks. Now there to long fully deployed for flat ground but I can adjust them down for that or just pop them off. NOW all I have to do is try them out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great inovation there, I finally took my bi-pod off as only once was it used for the situation, free hand or off a tree etc. seems to work for the terrain I'm in.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have trouble with bipods except when at a range and doing load work. I shoot off hand/standing to practice for hunting.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

And they work too!










I was itchen to try them out so this morning I ran out to a hot spot , strapped on the snow shoes and walked out about 3/4 mile. Set down on a DOWN hill set up and called. It took a LONG time for someone to come in but when she did she came in hard....

The bi-pods worked just like I had hoped.

I NEVER try off hand any more, sticks or now Bi-pod...


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a Stoney Point Rapid Pivot bipod that I really like. But the last two.seasons I've been using a set of Hunter Specialties shooting sticks. Just as solid as a bipod, but easier to set up for different heights on different terrain.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice work on the mod Dawg and great looking coyote, congrats! I also shoot off the Stoney Point Rapid Pivot sticks. I like them better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote and breaking in your bi-pod properly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on the bi-pod Dawg !

I use Stoney point Magnum sticks.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a pretty cool modification you came up with. Seems to work pretty good for your way of hunting. Congrats on the yote down.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree that the 13 to 27 are too short. I end up scrunching down to try to use them. I prefer the 2 legged triger sticks but they want $80 for the derned things.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 on the 27's being too short. That's a great improvement--I could've used that idea but I sold my Harris. Went w/ Stoney Point Rapid Pivot, too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... they look great, but it looks like you lost some blood in the process...lol.


----------

